# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software) مساعدة :  رجاء فك شفره lgms769

## عبود اليمن

السلام عليكم  اخواني الله يباركم فيكم   :Confused: اريد اخواني فك شفرة الجوال lgms769  على اليمن جوال mtn gsm 
,وطريقه تركيب الشفره وجزاكم الله كل خير    
IME:013647003013383

----------

